# Float time



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the sight of fresh floats. Looking forward to watching these floats dunk in Canada. Phil, Don, and Bob enjoy these sweet float candies. A little over 2 weeks and you can then get them wet. 










flash----------------------------out


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just looking at them makes me even more excited about the trip....dang, time seems to be sitting still...Least now we all will look like we know what we are doing  Hopefully my pin casting won't give it away lol......I guess maybe I can just use the old age excuse ?
Thanks Ben they do look great.....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm impressed by the photography more than anything...nice photo.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow!!!!! can I get my hands one one of those!??? beautiful.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ben, I love those floats bro.... There great for steel and ive even used them for crappie....


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice Ben! Have fun up there and don't forget to shoot some video!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Cameras will be on record. Looking forward to bent rods and dunked floats.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Have fun guys!! I wish I was able to make the tirp. Just can't get the time off. I'll see you guys on the streams soon!! Get some nice pics and video.


----------



## speyfishing (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are some nice floats!!! If you guys are into getting custom floats I suggest you contact this guy Herodrifter-Float-Co. This site shows his work. I havent seen this guy around anywhere else. Not sure if this is the only place to order them.

BTW, I just fell in love with that kingpin reel. Are those floats custom made? Awesome pic!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

speyfishing said:


> Those are some nice floats!!! If you guys are into getting custom floats I suggest you contact this guy Herodrifter-Float-Co. This site shows his work. I havent seen this guy around anywhere else. Not sure if this is the only place to order them.
> 
> BTW, I just fell in love with that kingpin reel. Are those floats custom made? Awesome pic!


At $13 a pop? Ummmmm I don't think so, sorry...they have already turned rod building into art and big money making and craft, now floats....geeze! Its fishing for goodness sakes. I think some of the stuff out there is just created for those who are running out of ideas on what to spend all their money on. The floats are certainly beautiful and crafty works of art, but if I want art, I'll go buy or paint a painting or build a sculpture....just my .02


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> At $13 a pop? Ummmmm I don't think so, sorry...they have already turned rod building into art and big money making and craft, now floats....geeze! Its fishing for goodness sakes. I think some of the stuff out there is just created for those who are running out of ideas on what to spend all their money on. The floats are certainly beautiful and crafty works of art, but if I want art, I'll go buy or paint a painting or build a sculpture....just my .02


Amen brother, lol.. couldn't say it better myself.


----------

